# Galveston surf still producing trout?



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Might go Monday...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

It will be producing trout through October. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Uuuuuuhhhhhh, good question from someone sitting at home to skiddish to find out for themselves lol


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Solodaddio said:


> Uuuuuuhhhhhh, good question from someone sitting at home to skiddish to find out for themselves lol


Wow what a helpful reply! He asked a question, what was the purpose of your answer?


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm going to give it a shot in the morning. Will be at beach access 35 towards SLP from Galveston. I will be in a burgundy and tan dodge. If anyone is down that way stop by and say hello. I plan on being there at first light throwing tops.


----------



## Tarponator (Feb 4, 2011)

Hope ya get'em!!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Leo said:


> Wow what a helpful reply! He asked a question, what was the purpose of your answer?


Rephrase your question, what's the purpose of this thread? Check fishing reports, tides, wind, weather. I would never walk into a pawn shop and ask if anything in the store is stolen, or better yet ask if anything in the store is used!


----------



## tbdoppler (Aug 27, 2011)

Seems to me the gentleman was asking for a fishing report...just sayin


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes OP


----------



## dstoch (May 9, 2013)

Last time out it was good on the west end in marginal water color. Got covered up in big smacks to 29"( not normal in oc water). 
IMO, when a man with 8 years on the board and almost 1,600 post ask a question, I try to give him my best answer to my knowledge. He has certainly seen much more go across this board than I have and I think he deserves my respect. And I may learn something from him down the line. Jmo.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

gigem87 said:


> Might go Monday...


Please excuse my crudtalk, I know not everyone is fortunate enough to live as close to the coast as others. Last year was not that great in the surf so this thread may of had a reasonable explanation!


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

we will be down there on thursday. hoping to catch something friday and saturday


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

With the water as hot as it is, most of the trout I've been catching have been small in the bay. When the surf is right its the better choice. For the most part, all of the trout caught recently in the bay were caught super early and super late on flats near deep water.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

How is the water looking? Turned off since the wind swung around. May have to grab the 12 foot rods and 500's and try for some reds.


----------

